# 4th ES cycle?



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, 

I am new on here, I've been reading lots over the past couple of months but this is my first post. Just wanted to pass the message on to people who think they can't try again after 3 egg share cycles. 
I’ve read on here that people are being turned away from clinics if they have had three failed ES cycles and was really upset as I had three at a clinic up north a couple of years ago that didn’t work. 

We’ve moved to London recently and I decided to call around the clinics here. The first place I called, the Lister Fertility Clinic  (because so many posts about it on FF) and it worked! 

I spoke with Emma and she asked a lot of questions about my previous cycles. She said they don’t have a specific cut off about number of cycles, each patient is on a case by case basis. She checked with the doctor in charge of the department and said that because one of my recipients had had successful cycle and I miscarried during another a cycle it shows I have proven fertility. She asked a lot about the number of eggs, I’ve always produced between 10 and 15 so she was happy. 


I am so excited  I have my first appointment for a scan and blood test next week!


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats. Lister is amazing! Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

That is great news! I agree with puglover, the lister is great and you will be well looked after. Good luck!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck! Can't fault the lister. We will be going back again in end  Of 2014 / early 2015


----------

